# New Fish Mounts



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's a few fish I just finished up for Christmas. All reproductions.

Enjoy,

Tex


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

How much do you charge to mount a fish ? will you let me know 
Thanks 
Fishing#1


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work TEX, good to see those tiger fins in good shape. I'm all for show-in-em "like it is" but I still prefer to see some areas dressed up a bit if needed. Natural has it's place but most tiger fins are broken up due to poor handling.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice work Tex!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's some cool stuff Tex !! 8)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent mounts. The way those are done, I will take a replica over a skin mount anyday. After recieving some Christmas money, I'm getting closer to affording that walleye mount.


----------



## ifishutah (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you need to reproduce a mount? Just dimensions and a picture?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ifishutah said:


> What do you need to reproduce a mount? Just dimensions and a picture?


Yup, that's all. Good pics are the most important thing so I can get he detail right.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My favorite is the crappie. No really.

The other ones are great artwork, but that crappie looks like a real fish to me.


----------



## ifishutah (Dec 20, 2007)

How are you with smallmouth and largemouth? I know for sure there are some smallies that need replica mounts done for them. Plus some awful big LMB are coming out of the southern lakes 8's 9's.


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks tex for the info that helps.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ifishutah said:


> How are you with smallmouth and largemouth? I know for sure there are some smallies that need replica mounts done for them. Plus some awful big LMB are coming out of the southern lakes 8's 9's.


Here ya go.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice bass Tex. That Muskie set up is pretty sweet too!! 8)


----------



## ifishutah (Dec 20, 2007)

very cool, i'll go to work to catch a monster and give you a heads up as soon as I do!!! (i need some luck) Those are awesome mounts!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some great mounts!


----------

